# hilfe zur einer Exception



## mukkerson (21. Okt 2009)

hallo liebe community,

ich programmiere gerade ein Tool, dass sich zu einer Datenbank verbinden soll und bestimmte dateinamen in eine tabelle aus der datenbank trägt. 
leider hänge ich schon direkt am anfang fest, nämlich bei der erstellung der verbindung.

ich bekomme folgende exception:


21.10.2009 11:23:31 com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerConnection <init>
SCHWERWIEGEND: Die Java-Laufzeitumgebung (Java Runtime Environment, JRE), Version 1.6, wird von diesem Treiber nicht unterstützt. Verwenden Sie die Klassenbibliothek 'sqljdbc4.jar', die Unterstützung für JDBC 4.0 bietet.
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsupportedOperationException: Die Java-Laufzeitumgebung (Java Runtime Environment, JRE), Version 1.6, wird von diesem Treiber nicht unterstützt. Verwenden Sie die Klassenbibliothek 'sqljdbc4.jar', die Unterstützung für JDBC 4.0 bietet.
	at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerConnection.<init>(SQLServerConnection.java:223)
	at com.microsoft.sqlserver.jdbc.SQLServerDriver.connect(SQLServerDriver.java:840)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at java.sql.DriverManager.getConnection(Unknown Source)
	at FDBConnector.main(FDBConnector.java:50)


kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich jetzt genau vorgehen sollte. ich mein da steht ich soll eine andere klassenbibliothek verwenden, aber wie mache ich das nun 

viele grüße und vielen dank schonmal


----------



## maki (21. Okt 2009)

Nimm jTDS, imho der beste JDBC Treiber für den MS SQL Server.


----------



## mukkerson (21. Okt 2009)

jo vielen dank wie gesagt


----------

